# Myford ML8



## OllyK (11 Jul 2006)

I've acquired a Myford ML8 wood turning lathe. I don't know much about turning and was wondering if this is worth keeping hold of or would I be better off selling it on and getting something a little more modern?

I guess the main use I have for a lathe is table / chair legs.


----------



## Alf (11 Jul 2006)

This should get you started on a decision with any luck. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## OllyK (11 Jul 2006)

Alf":291gqblm said:


> This should get you started on a decision with any luck.
> 
> Cheers, Alf



That's the fella, complete with the cabinet and bowl rests etc. 

Metal turning to boot if I can source the bits - maybe it has potential!

Thanks!


----------



## La Truciolara (17 Jul 2006)

Seems a pretty good lathe...
want to turn on mine (pic on the avatar) ? :lol:


----------



## Chris Knight (17 Jul 2006)

Going by their metal working lathe which is THE standard for small workshops, it should be fine. You may have to hunt a bit ifor chucks if the headstock is threaded in Whitworth like the metalworking lathe as I believe the Asian imports don't use this.


----------



## Happy amateur (17 Jul 2006)

If looking for a chuck for the ml8, Axminster do a back plate for that thread. It is their Thread code T03. See their catalogue section 18.07

Fred


----------

